# Dont Become a Road Hazard



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

0813 10:15AM Traffic Hazard SR130 AT CLAYTON RD San Jose
ADDITIONAL DETAILS
10:15AM BICYLIST USING RDWY AS A RESTING PT
RESPONDING OFFICERS STATUS
10:26AM CHP Unit Enroute 

http://cad.chp.ca.gov/


Motorcyclists are complaining
http://www.bayarearidersforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=229802


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

I take it that is Mt Hamillton. There is plenty of roadway at that intersection, dont know why he'd be resting in the middle of the road.


----------

